# Side-scan sonar pics: set #2



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are some new side-scan sonar images for those who are interested. Many thanks to "flappininthebreeze" for going out on the boat with me today. Thanks also to "FisherMon" for suggesting that we take pictures of the Massachusetts.

Enjoy,
Whack 'um


http://www.sea-space.com
--------------------------------------
*USS Massachusetts*

















-----------------------
*Russian Freighter*

















-----------------------
*Navy Barge and Camel*








-----------------------
*PC Barge*


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Now, those are cool. Thanks for letting me tag along.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting.The shallow inshore pics looked alot better than the deeper ones. Thanks for posting some deep side scan pics i was wondering how they would look on the side scan.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

alm said:


> Thanks for posting.The shallow inshore pics looked alot better than the deeper ones. Thanks for posting some deep side scan pics i was wondering how they would look on the side scan.


Yeah, I need a longer tow cable. Ordering one tomorrow.

P.S. The Mass is shallower than most of the Bay spots/pics.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

wow...that's is pretty cool..thank YOU!!! I found some pics to go along with it...thanks again man.... very much appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey fishermon where did you find those pics of the mass before it went under water? Ive been looking for some but can't find much, its for a school project and it would be appreaciated.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

i think i got them from the old forum here, some one posted these pics i rememeber right. google the reef I'm prety sure you'll find some info about it..here i just found this: http://www.museumsinthesea.com/massachusetts/tour.htm


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Interesting, the towfish was too high on the freighter. The closer to the bottom the better. Although you can hang it if the unexpected wreck happens to pop up.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Interesting, the towfish was too high on the freighter. The closer to the bottom the better. Although you can hang it if the unexpected wreck happens to pop up.


Yeah. Once my longer tow cable arrives, I'll add some weight and scan the freighter again. I need to stay clear of the boilers though. :001_huh:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The boilers as i am sure you already know are all in the middle of the wreck.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey hope you don't mind me ratoating the pics...just for a comfy view


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the cool tips and the pictures that been treasured.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I cant wait to see where this side scan and down imaging technology is gonna go, makes me wanna go play with mine right now, i really injoy just driving around looking at stuff


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's just way cool,right there.


----------



## WATERWAYZ31 (Mar 29, 2009)

MBT DIVE PROS SITE HAS THOSE AND MANY MORE PICS BEFORE AND AFTER
:yes:


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Did those pics come from a Lowrance unit?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Yeah, I need a longer tow cable. Ordering one tomorrow.
> 
> P.S. The Mass is shallower than most of the Bay spots/pics.


My longer tow cable came in today. I'll try to get some better images of the Freighter soon.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

What is the longest cable they make? You will have a limit on cable length. Due to signal strength with the lower end machines not having the power for a longer tow cable...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What is the longest cable they make? You will have a limit on cable length. Due to signal strength with the lower end machines not having the power for a longer tow cable...


I spoke with the maufacturer and they said the slightly longer cable length (150') should not be a problem with my fish, from a signal strength perspective. I'll see when I get out there. I also need to install a weighted "wing" to make the fish dive deeper. That modification may need to wait as we may go diving this weekend.

Whack 'um


http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

150 foot cable should be ok for about 100 ft if you slow it down. I hope the signal is good enough at that length. Cant wait to see the report...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I spoke with the maufacturer and they said the slightly longer cable length (150') should not be a problem with my fish, from a signal strength perspective. I'll see when I get out there. I also need to install a weighted "wing" to make the fish dive deeper.


I ending up buying a downrigger setup to keep the fish at depth. Thanks to "flappininthebreeze" for the suggestion!

I still need to rig up the connection between the downrigger line and the sonar fish's tow cable. Should be pretty stright-forward. I plan to include a pully with a large enough diameter to stay above the manufacturer's recommended minimum bend radius for the cable.


http://www.sea-space.com


----------

